# 9.0 release - freebsd-update and updating src-all



## sigo (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm stick with 9.0 release and update my base system with freebsd-update.

Today I've got:

```
The following files will be updated as part of updating to 9.0-RELEASE-p3:
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypt/crypt-des.c
/usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/trap.c
/usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
/usr/src/sys/netinet/tcp_input.c
/usr/src/sys/netinet6/in6.c
/usr/src/sys/netinet6/ip6_input.c
```

Should I update also all sources with this config:

```
*default host=cvsup.de.freebsd.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9_0
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress

src-all
```

Csup wants to _update_ the exact same files, which updated by freebsd-update.

What should I do?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2012)

freebsd-update(8) already updated the files.


----------



## sigo (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok. So if I use the 9.0 release, I do not need to update the sources by csup/cvsup?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2012)

No.


----------

